# Sunday's Grand opening in South Texas



## bigsal51 (Apr 3, 2009)

A friend of mine had a grand opening for his church and i offered to give them the meat and to cook it too. There was 150 people and i cooked 6 briskets and about 40# of Chicken. The brisket was a hit. Alot of people asked me for my rub recipe and convinced me to package and sell it. THis is the rub that placed 6Th in Feb. Here are some picks. I think i am going to package it and sell my rub. It works great on beef pork and chicken.












Is that a good looking bark


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 3, 2009)

SOUTH TEXAS????????????   Why didn't I get an invite????????

J/K   sure looks good, bet everybody enjoyed


----------



## the iceman (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks good but  your faithful assistant looks to be all tuckered out.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice job.  Good luck on the new business venture.


----------



## bassman (Apr 3, 2009)

Good looking brisket.  Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## hhookk (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks awesome. What are your ABT's stuffed with? They look delicious.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 4, 2009)

Everything looks really great.  Nice ABTs.  
That sure is one pretty smoker you have.


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 4, 2009)

Me too!  See - you could have had a couple of pit monkeys to do all the hard work for you.


----------



## kookie (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks damn good..............Nice job..............


----------



## bigsal51 (Apr 5, 2009)

Abt's stuffed with cream cheese and jimmy dean. The smoker was a loaner from a local friend that had been a caterer for 20+ years. I gave him half of a brisket. He said he had never been wowed by anyones bbq before he tasted my brisket. All he could say was wow. That to me was a huge compliment.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 5, 2009)

good job keep us posted on your rub


----------

